# Ive Seen this look way too many Times



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yep so have I LMAO!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe a "what do you mean that's not my target?!?" Moment. Lol been there


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a " why did I ever shoot a Bowtech " moment....LOL.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

At least he doesn't need a new tatoo. Already has the PSE ink...LOL


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Crimson_Arrow said:


> Looks like a " why did I ever shoot a Bowtech " moment....LOL.


Or I think I just touched cloth on that one


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Every arrow I shot on Sunday morning at caledon.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

ronperreault said:


> Every arrow I shot on Sunday morning at caledon.


agreed!!


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

hotwheels said:


> Or I think I just touched cloth on that one


Nope, too late


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I'm glad you showed (that Mug ) at Colby ! LOL !
Glen


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Yuuuuppp, I've seen that look once or twice before.lol!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

No, Tinker and Nuge would agree here. That's the what do you mean, you shot that target for 32 yards......i shot it for 20.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

buttnbuck said:


> No, Tinker and Nuge would agree here. That's the what do you mean, you shot that target for 32 yards......i shot it for 20.


How does that put me in the 5????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

looks like the look after shooting the jumping dear at pandp archery tourney lol lol


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Is that the I think I shot your target look?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I thought that was Andy's normal every day look?


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

That's Andy's classic W T F look.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Where the hell did I wake up this time???


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

You guys are all wrong!
The look is "what do you meen I can't let down 5 times and stand at the stake for 3 minutes" 
At least he got my good side


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

There's a bad side 
Worst then that 

I'd hate to see it

Lol just having some fun bud


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> There's a bad side
> Worst then that
> 
> I'd hate to see it
> ...


just as ugly as the elusive old Tinker bear!


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't you mean.......Tinker Belly..?


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey boys have shoot tomorrow OMG lol mike


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Not sure about this one!!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

It's got to be rabies from down in the County.lol !!!


----------

